# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  OpenGL: Programim me trupa 3 dimensionale

## miri

Ne rralle te pare pershendetje dhe uroj qe te gjithe jeni mire me shendet.  Une kerkoj nje ndihme te madhe nga ju.  Problemi eshte ky:

Une dua te di se si mund te programoj ne 3 DM.  Kuptoj C++, True Basic, dhe pak shume Java.  Me shume studioj "assembly language" dhe kete simester do te marr nje klase shume intense ne assembly por sic e dini ajo eshte me shume per te programuar microprocessor-in.  Nejse keto jane aftesite e mia tani ju nese keni patur eksperience dhe keni shkruar ndonjehere ne 3 DM programe ju lutem te me tregoni dhe ndihmesa juaj do te jete shume, shume, shume e vlefshme.  

Cfare nuk dua:  Une nuk dua qe ju te me thoni thjeshte se si te bej dicka ne Macromedia, apo ne Studio Viz, AutoCAD e shume programe te tjera qe jane.  Keto nuk me zgjidhin pune.  Une dua qe ta ndertoj programin nga "scratch" qe i thone nje fjale vete pra qe te kem dhe opcionin "RENDER" nese e dini se cfare eshte ku mund te ndryshoj portretin ne 3DM duke ndryshuar formen e vijave.  

Cfare po mundohem te bej:  Une dua te bej nje projekt i cili do te marre le te themi 100 slides nga "microsoft paint" dhe ti vendose njera mbi tjetren keto 100 slides.  Duke u bazuar nga "Microsoft paint" tek "border line" ku ndan pozitiven nga negativen ky programi do te vizatoje nje vije.  Pra te marre vetem keta vijat dhe ti vendose njera mbi tjetren duke bere nje distance me .5mm dhe tu jape formen e 3DM.  Shikoni me poshte ne piktura per me shume info.

----------


## miri

Kjo eshte figura e pare ne 2DM pra sic e shikoni eshte vetem nje katror.  Behet save kjo me ane te programit nuk ka rendesi shume.

----------


## miri

Kjo eshte figura e dyte qe "microsoft paint" e be save perseri.  Se nga vijne keto figura nuk eshte e rendesishme shume  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## miri

Kjo eshte figura e trete mund te vazhdojme me tej sic ju thashe ju por po e leme me kaq.

----------


## miri

Tani ja ku vin puna e programuesit.  Ai duhet ti rendite keto tre katrore duke ditur permasat e secilit nga "Microsoft Paint" ose mund te perdorim ndonje program tjeter.  Dhe ti vendose njeri mbi tjetrin me nga 5 cm ose 10 cm nuk ka rendesi shume.  Shikoni me poshte:
Se harrova te ju them ajo permasa e "Microsoft Paint Window" eshte standarte pra vetem figura mbrenda dritares ndryshon kurse permasat e dritares jo.  Nejse.

----------


## miri

Objekti ne 3DM do te duket dicka e tille, pasi programi i ka vendosur keta katroret njeri mbi tjetrin dhe  ka bere "Render" ose sic i thone Shqip me e kthyer ne 3DM te vertete.

----------


## miri

Ja dhe nje tjeter pikture pasi kemi bere "render" tre katroret.  Tani objekti eshte ne tre dimensione pra mund ta leviz.  Dhe po te dua mund ta bej render perseri dhe te shikoj tre katroret dhe mund te leviz nje vije te katrorit ta bej rrethore dhe kur ta bej render do te shikoj dicka tjeter!!!

----------


## miri

Tani e di qe eshte teper e veshtire te programosh dicka te tille por ju lutem shume me aq sa keni njohuri te me udhezoni e te me tregoni te pakten cfare libri te marr te lexoj qe te udhezon dhe eshte i ndihmueshem!  Tani e gjitha eshte tek ju se sa do perpiqeni.  Kam degjuar per dicka "GL"  por nuk kam bere asnjehere asoj lloj programimi.  Pra mbajeni ne mendje une dua te marr vizatime nga 2DM dhe ti kthej ne 3DM.  Ju e keni pare dhe vete ndoshta se si funksion AutoCAD por ajo eshte shume komplekse.  Dhe njehere C'do lloj ndihme eshte mese e mirepritur.

Faleminderit,


Miri.

----------


## Orbital

> Tani e di qe eshte teper e veshtire te programosh dicka te tille por ju lutem shume me aq sa keni njohuri te me udhezoni e te me tregoni te pakten cfare libri te marr te lexoj qe te udhezon dhe eshte i ndihmueshem!  Tani e gjitha eshte tek ju se sa do perpiqeni.  Kam degjuar per dicka "GL"  por nuk kam bere asnjehere asoj lloj programimi.  Pra mbajeni ne mendje une dua te marr vizatime nga 2DM dhe ti kthej ne 3DM.  Ju e keni pare dhe vete ndoshta se si funksion AutoCAD por ajo eshte shume komplekse.  Dhe njehere C'do lloj ndihme eshte mese e mirepritur.
> 
> Faleminderit,
> 
> 
> Miri.


Problem interesant, dhe ne te njejten kohe jo i lehte.
Jam kurioz te di se cka do te permbajne brenda keto sllajde ? A e permbajne te njejten figure por me permasa te ndryshme ? Se nese nuk eshte ashtu, problemi behet edhe me i veshtire

P.S.
Sa i perket assembley programimit po me vjen mire. Une tani sapo e kam perfundu nje klase te assembley per procesorat e motoroles, familja M68000 ( qe eshte 32 bit).

----------


## miri

Orbital,  
Ky nuk eshte i veshtire, por eshte shume shume i veshtire.  Dhe nese dikush do me ndihmonte do e shpallja herone e Shqiperise jo te forumit.  Persa i perket ketyre Skicave keto mund te jene te ndryshme trekendesha katrore ose dhe nje figure e crregullt fare!  Perderisa eshte "closed" pra ka boundery line tepertej atehere eshte OK.  Sic e thashe dhe me siper kjo nuk eshte thjeshte nje program qe jepet per detyre shpie dhe une thjeshte po kerkoj aq ndihme sa ju jepet mundesia ju.  Sepse pasi te me ndihmoni do te vendos emrin tuaj tek projekti  :buzeqeshje: .

Miri.

PS.  Assembly eshte shume e mire si gjuhe, dhe gjithashtu shume e veshtire  :buzeqeshje: .  Une i marr keto klasat per Master Degree sepse dua te marr ate ne Electric Engineering specializim Computer Architecture dhe Digital Processing.  Pra keto jane e gjitha Opertating System Language dhe Assembly po ashtu VLSI  :buzeqeshje: .  Une personalisht nuk kam shume eksperience ne programim sepse dega ime eshte Mechanical Engineering dhe jo CS.  Kurse Computer Architect sic te thashe dhe me siper nuk studiojme ne shume detaje High Level Language.

----------


## qoska

une nuk e di pse ti i ke hyre nje detyre kaq te veshtire sepse duhet te punosh me patern dhe kjo gje nuk eshte aspak e thjeshte sidomos kur kete besh me pattern bitesh.
Sepse pjesa me e veshtire e kesaj detyre eshte te percaktosh planet qe do besh render.
Nuk e di mbase po te downloadosh disa source code te disa programeve, sigurisht programe per unix dhe linux qe ta japin source codin, mbase mund te kuptosh dicka nga algoritmet qe perdrin etj. Dhe tani qe me vjen ndermend ka shume mundesi qe ketu te hyne ne pune dhe grafet dhe sinqerisht te keshilloj merru me dicka tjeter, sepse keto lloj programesh kerkojne matematike te larte  :i ngrysur: 
Gjithsesi une do mundohem te gjej dicka qe mund te te ndihmoj se jam dhe ne sezonprovimesh tani

----------


## miri

Qoska ti je ne rruge dhe me ke kuptuar se cfare dua te them  :buzeqeshje: .  Nejse nese mundesh te me udhezosh do te falenderoj shume.  Kjo nuk eshte detyre por do te jete dicka nje projekt i madh shume sepse ne fakt keto paternat vijne nga nje aparature qe i merr kordinatat me rreze lazer Helium qe eshte .5 micro meter.  Dhe dua ta inkorporoj me kete programin qe ta ktheje nga objekt real ne 3 DM.  Te uroj suksese ne provime, dhe shpresoj qe te me ndihmosh sadopak.

Miri.

----------


## edspace

Pr t br kt, duhet t msosh t prdorsh directX. Ti ke thn q do t bsh gjithka vet por nuk e kuptoj pse e veshtireson punen kur directx i ka kto funksione gati. Edhe me directX kjo sht e vshtir, e jo ta bsh vet, q sht pothuajse e pamundur.

----------


## miri

> Pr t br kt, duhet t msosh t prdorsh directX. Ti ke thn q do t bsh gjithka vet por nuk e kuptoj pse e veshtireson punen kur directx i ka kto funksione gati. Edhe me directX kjo sht e vshtir, e jo ta bsh vet, q sht pothuajse e pamundur.


A ka mundesi te me pershkruash kete programin ne me shume detaje nese ke kohe.  Rreth dy paragrafe.  Psh.  Sa "freedom" ke me kete programin.  A mundesh te vendosesh lloj lloj planesh gjeometrie dhe te arrish ne nje objekt 3DM qe eshte i perbere nga keto plane.  Nese ke degjuar te lutem ma pershkruaj!   Faleminderit.

Dicka tjeter qe degjova per keto lloj vizatimesh ishte dhe "Topology of Manifolds" nese keni degjuar, eshte nje lloj matematike.  Por ishte shume 'tedious'   :buzeqeshje: .  

Pershendetje,

Miri.

----------


## Hyllien

Ke bere Manifolds Miri, sepse un me ato po merrem tashti dhe zakonisht nje trajtim i tyre rigoroz behet per ata qe shkojn per matematike ne Grad School. Manifolds jane te veshtira , jo dhe aq te lehta, ka te bej me parametrizime te cdo lloj grafiku me pak fjale, manipulime te Vektoreve, analize vektoriale, matricore topology etj etj. Un nga ana programimit nuk di shume, megjithate nqs kjo eshte ai koncept qe kam une per Manifolds dhe nese e kam kuptuar sakte cfar do te besh, atehere programimi do jete me te vertete shume i veshtire pasi mbase do te duhen te besh transformime te caktuara te imazheve, qe me sa cpo shof nuk jane te njejta, pra jo homeomorfike... ketu do hyj dhe parametrizimet. Me duket pune e gjate shume dhe teper e veshtire.  Duhet te kete paketa te gatshme se nuk ka mundesi. Ideja e Ed-it me duket shume e mire... pasi vetem dhe sidomos po nuk pate nje zoterim te mirfillte te gjuheve me komplekse, me duket nje detyre e pamundur.

Suksese

----------


## edspace

> A ka mundesi te me pershkruash kete programin ne me shume detaje nese ke kohe.  Rreth dy paragrafe.  Psh.  Sa "freedom" ke me kete programin.  A mundesh te vendosesh lloj lloj planesh gjeometrie dhe te arrish ne nje objekt 3DM qe eshte i perbere nga keto plane.  Nese ke degjuar te lutem ma pershkruaj!


Une vete nuk kam eksperience me directX sepse nuk me ka hyre ne pune deri tani por jam i sigurte qe i ben ato qe kerkon ti sepse directx eshte standart per te gjitha lojrat 3-dimensionale qe luhen ne windows. 

Do mundohem te gjej ndonje liber ne internet por sa per tani
mund te shikosh keto rezultate nga google.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...ect+x+tutorial
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&i...torial&spell=1

Ketu eshte faqja e librarive te ndryshme qe jane te gatshme per programim me trupa 3-dimensionale. Shiko ndonje qe u pershtatet kushteve te tua. 
http://directory.google.com/Top/Comp...ics/Libraries/

Gjithashtu eshte edhe openGL qe eshte e ngjashme me directX por nuk eshte produkt i microsoftit. Lexo ketu disa guida
http://www.gametutorials.com/Tutoria...OpenGL_Pg1.htm

Kjo faqe permban guida per opengl edhe directx me C++. 
Per kete qe kerkon te besh ti qe te dyja te bejne pune dhe eshte thjesht preferenca tende se cilen do perdoresh. DirectX eshte vetem per windows. OpenGl eshte me i ngadalte ne windows por punon edhe ne sisteme te tjera. http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/cppgraph.html

----------


## miri

Edi te faleminderit shume tani e di programin qe dua te perdor dhe jam shume i sigurte qe eshte ai sepse e kam degjuar dhe me pare por nuk isha i sigurte.   Pra programi eshte jo 'Direct X'  por ai i dyte qe kishe ti 'Open GL' dhe eshte shume si te thuash "Powerful" dhe ate dua te perdor.  Por problemi tani eshte se tek ajo faqja qe me dhe ti nuk po mundem ta bej "Download".  A mundesh te me japesh linkun 'ekzaktesisht' qe ta bej download direkt dhe gjithashtu nese mundesh te me gjesh ca libra dhe vete po kerkoj tek Barnes & Nobles nese kane.  Por programi qe dua te perdor une eshte ky OpenGL  :buzeqeshje: .  Gjithashtu ti the qe nuk ke eksperience me Direct X por nese OpenGL kushton shume ndoshta atehere do me duhet te perdor Direct X ngaqe kam "Microsoft Visual Studio .NET" ne kompjuter dhe mos eshte me lire per mua.  Megjithate kjo eshte e dyta qe do doja te beja nese do e gjeja ndoshta dhe ne menyre piraterike ate OpenGL ate do kisha shume deshire ta instaloja.   Faleminderit shume per pergjigjet.  Job well done.

Miri.

PS.  Cyclotomic ato librat po i lexoja nje dite dhe ke shume te drejte jane per "Graduate Studies" nuk jepen tek Undergraduate e sidomos kur ata nuk jane Math Major  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Hyllien

Miri pse nuk shef mos i gjesh librat ne Ebay. Un librat e mij ne matematike aty i marr te gjitha, dhe i blej shume lire. Dhe me sa kam pare ka shume per programim. Megjithate per mua nuk ka shume diference edicioni(madje sa me i vjeter aq me teorik dhe me i mire), ndersa ne rastin e programimeve ka goxha pasi behen update me ritme marramendese. 

Megjithate un do te keshilloja te shkoje ne ebay ti gjeje aty me lire, se te ishte vetem Barnes and Nobles alternative un do punoja per libra tash  :buzeqeshje: .

Cdo te mire

----------


## Hyllien

http://search.ebay.com/OPEN-GL_W0QQf...wordredirectZ1
http://half.ebay.com/search/search.j...eyword=Open+Gl
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/se...530862-3405509

Nuk paska shum dreqi. Prit per Edin po qe mos ka ndonje sugjerim te sakte, se ti blesh te reja fare nuk jane dhe aq lire.

----------


## edspace

Nuk eshte nevoja te shkarkosh gje sepse kompjuteri i ka vete librarite e duhura. 
Mjafton te shkarkosh vetem skedaret "header" qe ti perdoresh ne kompiluesin tend. 
Lexo kete faqe: http://www.opengl.org/resources/faq/...g_started.html

Nqs do te blesh libra per open gl, shiko kete faqe
http://www.opengl.org/documentation/books.html

Guida te ndryshme per fillestare dhe te avancuar mund ti gjesh ketu:
http://www.opengl.org/resources/tutorials/index.html

ps: Kur eshte e mundur, te lutem shkruaj Shqip!

----------

